# Pepsi is looking for new slaves.



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello! I'm Pepsi,

I'm a 4 - 5 month old Ginger/Creamy coloured female Kitten with the most amazing cream/orange eyes. 
I like slightly older children and other cats. 
I am litter trained and love being fussed although i am a little shy to start with. 
My last owner passed away recently so i was passed on to a relative who could not keep me, 
Please! help me find a forever loving home. 
Have you got room in your home and your heart to be my slave?
If so then contact The-Kats-Whiskers at... 
[email protected]


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh my god what a beauty, If I thought for a moment ella and Effie would like her, I would snap her up! She is beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful cat...lovely pic.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

funkycub said:


> Oh my god what a beauty, If I thought for a moment ella and Effie would like her, I would snap her up! She is beautiful!





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Beautiful cat...lovely pic.


Thank you.  I finally come up with the name Pepsi for her.


----------

